

Pcubee - 3d display io - elblanco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iV0Icy41JM

======
Groxx
Clever extension of head-tracking... and ya gotta love the cows!

I'm a huge head-tracking fan for any single-user interaction. It's amazing
just how strong the "sense" of 3D is when it's really fast / smooth.

~~~
elblanco
I noticed a small lag in the video between motion and display. But overall it
was much closer than the nintendo ds variant I've seen. A bit more work in
this area and I could totally see this being a promising area to go into. The
sense of 3d is far stronger IMO than with versions that try to provide a
different variant to each eye.

I believe we get just as much of a sense of 3d from motion than from
stereoscopic displays. Since most of our interaction with computers _is_
single user, this type of technology could be fantastic on a whole host of
products.

~~~
Groxx
I'm personally pretty motion-oriented, on a small scale head-tracking is
noticeably stronger for me. Certainly, when viewed on an IMAX, my motions
don't effect my view enough to throw off the feeling, but small and close it
does. Especially with larger motions, where the incorrect perspective just
plain weirds me out.

I could very easily be abnormal in this, though.

------
davidcuddeback
This is really neat. I imagine there would be uses for this to do object
visualization, such as for CAD programs. I wonder how useful that would be to
mechanical engineers.

Then I got to thinking, could it be used to fit-test parts? It might be too
small for that, but I think the emergence of 3D televisions might provide an
opportunity for these types of applications.

~~~
davidcuddeback
I thought about this more last night (when I was trying to sleep). I realized
that 3D displays don't provide the same feeling of having a 3D object in front
of you as the Pcubee does, because you can't change your perspective by simply
moving your head. Your perspective is fixed to whatever is on the display.

------
gojomo
I think with this sort of eye-tracking, you could add some sort of active
lenticular lensing at the display, and achieve true stereo images.

------
helwr
Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi

